# F-350 W/ Blizzard Power Plow



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

Here's some pictures of my '02 F-350 and Blizzard 810 Power Plow. You can also see my Sno-Way OptaFlow spreader mounted on the back.


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

Another


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

Another


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

Closer


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

Another


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

Nice  

~NaTe


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Yea I like that truck and that sure is a nice blizzard, still waiting for mine


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

They sure look pretty when they're new, huh? I never thought to mount the joystick up there, I'll give it a try this season, it looks like it would be comfortable. I mounted mine to the seat cushion just below where you have yours, it worked well, but yours might be better yet!

Looks sharp!


----------



## Plow Grrl (Oct 13, 2002)

VERY VERY NICE!!
good choice on the graphite interior.... the saddle is too hard to keep clean....


----------



## sirsweatsalot (Nov 25, 2002)

only thing you can inprove on is get some rubber floor mats ! but everything else very nice. you can be proud of that!


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

That's an awesome looking combo! Power and good looks! Good lucky!


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

Sirsweatsalot,
Funny you mention that. I had ordered Catch-All Extremes from Cabelas and they didn't fit very well when I got them so I returned them and regular Catch-Alls are on order. I hope they get here this week, then that problem is taken care of.  

A special thanks to everyone for the kind words. I know everyone is very curious about these plows so I thought I'd share the pics of my setup. Also I'd be happy to answer any and all questions.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

I was just curious why you need so many switches (the federal signal switch box) It doens't look like oyu have many warning lights. I was also curious as to what the box to the left on the switch box is. Has a small screen with some buttons. I see the spreader and plow controls. Jus wondering what that one was.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

NNj Snow, the box to the right of the Federal switches is the Auxillary Idle Control, you can set it to the RPM you want to hold, or on another circuit, it will hold 13.8 volts no matter the electric load, plus in the PTO option, it will hold the required RPMs to operate accessories driven by PTO. The display will show you RPM or volts, depending on the setting. A $175 option from Ford, well worth the investment.


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

Pelican is exactly right and I'm glad he beat me to describing that one. Most everyone asks about it and I can see why. The switches (6 of them) are for several things. The small light bar, the rear spot lights on the salter, side roof lights that were not on there in the picture (magnetic mount when shoveling to light up areas), the rear flashers on the salter, the selector for the second flash pattern for the flashers, and one spare for the hideaway strobes that will be added by next season. I also plan to change the lightbar to a loaded MX7000 next season but I did not have time to get a headache rack done this season. Then I will have even more lighting.  Thank god for dual batteries and dual alternators!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Jay very nice set up I was woundering about all the switches too thanks for clearing that up.The A.I.C. do you use that much and did you have to get the PTO with it. That new light bar will look good on your truck after you get the headache rack finished you could always get a back rack for it unless your really customizing it.


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

Cat320,
I thought I would have the headache rack customized a little even though I have looked at the Back Racks. I do use the AIC all the time. I set it in the "Charge Protect" mode when testing or hooking up the plow and things that way it will keep up with any electrical demand. I also set it up to 1200 RPMs when sitting around parked and running because at that RPM or higher it is said that it will keep the engine from glazing the cylinders with oil (I forget the common term for it at the moment) but if the engine is not running high enough then it will over time begin to do that. Also the engine with one alternator is known not to put out enough electrical current to keep up with even the A/C running on full in the summer when the truck is at regular idle of 680 RPMs so in summer it is a good idea to ramp it up for that reason as well. Also at higher idle in the right conditions it burns less diesel because the engine being hotter it is suppose to be more efficient. I never knew anything about any of this until I began reading another forum when I was looking at ordering my diesel. I started reading a Ford diesel forum that helped me to learn alot about these particular trucks and I would suggest the place to anyone that hasn't been there and owns a Ford diesel truck


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

One more of the windrow position


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

OK OK one of the scoop


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

I promise this is the last one.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Jay tha's ok I like looking at these pics post as many as you like:waving: I was noticing that garage in the back ground ,must be nice to be able to park the whole truck inside under cover and just pull in when you have to repair in bad weather.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Jay, beautiful truck, i love it. I love those new styled f350 regular cab models. I love the pics and if you have more, we'd love to see them!  Funny how the frontend still sits up so high with that heavy plow raised and being a diesel. Nice truck.  Mike


----------



## Ben (Sep 27, 2002)

Jay love that truck and plow. Let us know how well it does this winter.


----------



## Central WA Plow (Nov 11, 2001)

*HD and Blizzard power plow*

Nice truck Jay. Thought I would add my pics also, hope you don't mind. Bought two blizzards last year and worked great. I would never go back.

I also put the controller on the left side, hanging it on the door.
I can take it in and out anytime.


----------



## Central WA Plow (Nov 11, 2001)

*Controller Location*


----------



## Central WA Plow (Nov 11, 2001)

*Controller #2*


----------



## Central WA Plow (Nov 11, 2001)

*Controller Location*


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

Mike,
Yeap funny it still sits almost perfect because I added Timbrens to the front  and soon to add them to the back as soon as they get here. I loaded a pallet of salt in there in prep for a possible storm and I didn't like the bag sagging down as much as it did since the front doesn't sag at all so I went ahead and ordered a rear set of Timbrens this morning from truckspring.com. 

Cat320,
Yes it is very nice to have the garages. I do use one bay for the entire truck all loaded or I can leave the plow and salter off.. pull in and then put it all on the truck while being outta the elements. I also keep my lawn trailer inside another one ready to go as well and plenty of storage for everything else.

Central WA,
I'm very glad you posted pics and I don't mind at all. I would like some more details as to how you mounted that controller to the door because I was planning on redoing the controller and possibly making my own so I can mount it somehow to my door. I am left handed and that became very convenient in the past having my controller mounted to a window mount on the door. I'd appreciate any details. Thanks in advance. 

And yes I do have a few more pics but nothing much different than the ones I've posted so unless anyone wants to see something in particular I won't post the others I already have. We do plan to take pics in action as well as of our entire fleet (me subbing for another company) when it ever snows.  Then I will get some shots of the three Blizzards plows as well as all the other trucks.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Nice set-up guys, maybe some day I will try a blizzard.


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

*Earlier Blizzard*

Hey Central Wa

Is that an earlier version of the 810? The light bar looks like Blizzard's earlier one.

How has it been for you? I also have the earlier model, mine hasn't seen any snow yet, but I am eager to try it out.

I'd also be interested in how you mounted your controls.

Has anyone used the blizzard joystick this year?


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

FastJohnny, 
By joystick control did you mean the production unit that I have with the joystick in my truck or the new test units out that are limited in quantity? I am waiting on the new smaller version to try which my dealer was able to get one of on order for me to see if I liked it better.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

LOVE your truck! My next one is an F250 Super Duty. We run F550 tow trucks on my regular job. We had GMC 3500 wreckers before. The Fords put them to shame! Neat plow too! Good luck!


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Nice truck! It looks real good, and keep the pictures comming.


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

*blizzard joystick*

Jay,

I had meant this year's updated joystick, but since you mentioned it, how does your joystick perform for you? The local dealer here said they were way to sensitive.


----------



## Central WA Plow (Nov 11, 2001)

*Fast Johnny*

My blades are both the first year blades. I was lucky that I bought them from a dealer back in WI, that had them from the year before, still in the box. I aslo got lots of update material from Blizzard.
This forum helped out a lot also. As I knew what problems everyone was having, so made all the corrections or modifications before i used them.
The blades work excellent for me. On a big store lot of about 1 1/2 acres, which took about 30 minutes 2 trucks(Western and a Boss Blade). We knock the time down to 18 minutes. Big time saver on bigger lots.
I mounted the controller on the window rubber, so all you have to do, is roll window down, and place in grove next to window. And yes window can be closed. I included a pic of it on the window lip, it really works great in that location. As you can shift in reverse and work the blade at the same time.

By the way make sure you do all the plow updates before you use it.
Where did you find your blade and how much?

JAY ALC I will post another pic with the way I designed the window holder in a little bit


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

OK, 
Greg now ya got me thinking.. we need to chat  I have some ideas churning and I'd really like to move my controller to the door.. first I think I'll make the controller more compact but I think this can be done. Thanks for the pics and ideas. By the way, do you have AOL Instant Messenger? If so IM me on my screen name JayALC. Thanks again. Also the joystick seems to work great to me.


----------



## Central WA Plow (Nov 11, 2001)

*controller pic window hanger*


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

*Central Wa*

I bought mine for $2900 in the crate in march from a dealer that had initially signed on to sell the blizzards, but was liquidating after the first year probs.
My bro-inlaw bought the updated one about a year ago from a local dealer.
I set his side-by-side to mine, and fabricated all the structural reinforcements that his had prior to assembling mine. I also bought the rubber grommets to protect all the hydro hoses as they pass through the a-frame. Per local dealer rec, I also thoroughly cleaned the manifold with brake cleaner prior to assembly.

Before I bought it, Blizzard had done updates for gussetts on the manifold brackets, and a couple other things.

The way I see it, is structurally, mine is every bit as strong as the current ones, I hope mechanically, and electrically it will hold up.

This sunday I was trying to see if I could mount the solenoid on the truck side as the new ones do, rather than the plow side. End result: everything worked except the powerhitch, so I went back to the original. Will have to study the wiring schematic a little more, before I figure that out.

Any thing I missed that you did? How much did you get yours for?

Sorry for the long post.

John


----------



## Central WA Plow (Nov 11, 2001)

*Controller window mount one more pic*

Hope this pics help you guys
By the way JAY what did you have to pay for that blade and where did you get it.

And Fast johnny if thats a older blade, but new from a dealer it should have a 2 year warranty on it.


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

Yes, It is still under warranty, but I'm just trying to correct anything I can before it happens. I have discussed everything I've done with the local dealer, and they seem to indicate they will still warranty


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

Greg, 
You must be good with the metal working. I may have to go visit my welder or the fabrication shop we maintain the lawn for tomorrow and see what they can do for me. I also may change my controller to a smaller box of sorts as if mounted differently it doesn't need all the empty plastic casing. I payed about $4500 for plow complete and installed which from the sounds of it was not the best price but my dealer treats me well for service. I got the blade here in town at my local dealer.


----------



## Central WA Plow (Nov 11, 2001)

*JAy ALC/Fast Johnny*

Hey I'm not on any messenger. But you can email me if you want
[email protected] I hope this last pics help you a little.
Not hte best looking holder, but it works really well. NIce thing is the controller is heavy enough, that it sits nice and tite against the door.

I'm not sure if you can make it more compact, I think there is a circuit board inside. Ahh I can't remember, I'm probably wrong.

And for you Fast JOHNNY I paid 2400.00 for both of them.
And let me tell you, I should of bought 2 more at the time.
Stupid me.


----------



## Central WA Plow (Nov 11, 2001)

*Jay ALC*

It was really just something I threw together real quick. Nothing fancy.
That price isn't that bad. I know the dealer here in Washington wanted 5300.00 for it plus tax.
That joy stick sure would be nice instead of the rocker switches.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I've got the joystick console on my truck, and yes, it's sensitive. But like anything else, you adjust to it with use. I've gotten used to it and now that I have, I don't think I've used a smoother or more comfortable control. It started snowing here about an hour ago, I'm going to get to use it tonight.

I've also got the AIC unit on my F-550, to hold voltage and it helps when using the hydraulics. I can set the rpm to working speed and make adjustments to the sander, and it also speeds the lift of the dump body.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

OK, I have to get into the act!

I know it's not a Blizzard, but at least it's a FORD










Greg


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

Or this









Greg


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Im bringing this back to the top cause I think a truck like Jays deserved to be looked at a little more, right Jay?  Sure is a beauty! Mike :waving:


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

I somehow get the feeling someone else is more obsessed with my own truck than me....


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Jay~ I'd like to see some pictures of it in action. Of course that would require snow... if you have any post them, id like to see how it does!


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

Snowybowtie,

You hit the nail right on the head! It does require snow and we haven't had a single flake yet!  *If* and *when* we ever do get some snow I will gladly take a few action shots of this truck and all the trucks I sub with. Now if everyone who wants to see those pics just starts wishing, praying, and hoping for snow in the Kansas City/St. Joseph MO area me and Rooster will be happy as can be! I'd prefer about 20 inches, 2 inches at a time please. Thanks.


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Anyone know if they have the idle controler option for Dodge, or an after market verison other than a hole in the dash with a cable and knob?


----------



## ummugumma69 (Dec 2, 2002)

Nice truck Jay,
I call that the contract getter,(show em you have good equipment but when the snow flies you bring out the work trucks).Id rather beat the hell out of an old truck than a new one. 
Sometimes customers see all new equipment they think your green. 
Up to my armpits in snow in western mass.


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

KenP,

I have heard there was an idle controller of sorts for Dodge but I'm not sure who makes it or what it is. I know that doesn't help you much but I would try looking for a Dodge diesel forum and do a search or post in something like that. 

Yes my customers notice I have all newer equipment and that is what sets me apart from much of the competition in the area here. I strive to keep everything as clean and new as possible even the individual mowers are usually washed once a week to keep them looking new. This also adds to resale value because none of my equipment ever ends up looking abused or too old, it is always in near new condition. If it can't be washed off it can be sanded and painted to bring its "newness" back.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Sorry guys for bringing such an old thread back to the top, but Im bringing this back to the top for 2 reasons. Number 1, there has been alot of talk here lately about Blizzard snowplows and this thread has some real nice pictures of them. Number 2, I LOVE Jay ALC's truck and Im sure alot of the newer guys here who didnt see this thread, would enjoy the pics of his truck as well as the other pics in this thread. Enjoy. Mike


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks for bumping this one, mike... but your obsession with this truck may be considered unhealthy! You just might jump that ford... i mean fence yet. Be careful- if you oogle long enough, you'll end up buying one, I did! 

Anyway, thanks for bringing it up- it's a Blizzard thread I had not yet seen, and it is a very nice setup! I hope to have some of mine soon. 
-Derek


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

You're very welcome! Yea I think I like his truck a little too much too! I just love how the F350 regular cab, single rear wheel trucks look, especially with the black sidewall tires and those chrome steel wheels.  Id like to see this thread get some more replies too, hehe. Mike :waving:


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Great lookin setups guys. Love em


----------

